# Logitech Bluetooth Mouse doesn't work in X [Solved]

## canduc17

I've got a Dell Travel Mouse (actually a Logitech mouse) with Bluetooth connection.

Mouse get recognized well at boot; I've inserted this line

```
HIDD_OPTIONS="--connect <enter here your bluetooth mouse address>"
```

in /etc/conf.d/bluetooth as suggested in this guide, and in fact it's detected correctly:

```
candell canduc # hidd --show

00:07:61:9C:86:2E Logitech         (3) Button Mouse [046d:b006] connected
```

It's mapped on device /dev/input/mouse2:

```
candell canduc # candell canduc # cat /dev/input/mouse2

      ÿü(õ(

õ(î(õ(õ(ð(õ(õ( ò8ÿû8þû8þþþ þý÷úÿ

                                              ÿúúö
```

...etcetera.

But it doesn't work in X (and also in GNOME)...That's my xorg.conf for touchpad and for bluetooth mouse:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Mouse1" "AlwaysCore"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier     "Mouse0"

   Driver         "synaptics"

   Option         "Protocol" "auto-dev"

   Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mouse1"

   Option       "LeftEdge"      "1700"

   Option       "RightEdge"     "5300"

   Option       "TopEdge"       "1700"

   Option       "BottomEdge"    "4200"

   Option       "FingerLow"     "25"

   Option       "FingerHigh"    "30"

   Option       "MaxTapTime"    "180"

   Option       "MaxTapMove"    "220"

   Option       "VertScrollDelta" "100"

   Option       "MinSpeed"        "0.09"

   Option       "MaxSpeed"        "0.18"

   Option       "AccelFactor"     "0.0015"

   Option       "SHMConfig"       "on"

   Option       "TapButton2"      "2"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier "Mouse1"

        Option      "Name" "Bluetooth Dell Travel Mouse"

        Driver     "evdev"

        Option    "Device" "/dev/input/mouse2"

        Option    "Protocol" "auto"

        Option    "Buttons" "5"

        Option    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

        Option    "SendCoreEvents" "true"

EndSection
```

I think that the problem is in Xorg configuration because this mouse works well with gpm...

Here's /var/log/Xorg.0.log:

```
...

(--) Mouse0 touchpad found

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(II) evdev brain: Rescanning devices (1).

(EE) PreInit returned NULL for "Mouse1"

(EE) No Input driver matching `mouse'

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "evdev brain" (type: evdev brain)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

Synaptics DeviceInit called

SynapticsCtrl called.

Synaptics DeviceOn called

(--) Mouse0 auto-dev sets device to /dev/input/event4

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event4"

(--) Mouse0 touchpad found

(II) evdev brain: Rescanning devices (2).

(II) evdev brain: Rescanning devices (3).

SynapticsCtrl called.
```

Any ideas?

----------

## gentoo_ram

I think you're using the wrong driver for Mouse1.  If you want to use a /dev/input/mouse* device, you should be using the "mouse" driver.  Change Driver "evdev" to Drive "mouse" and try again.

----------

## Monkeh

Just remove the device line. It's not required.

----------

## canduc17

 *gentoo_ram wrote:*   

> I think you're using the wrong driver for Mouse1. If you want to use a /dev/input/mouse* device, you should be using the "mouse" driver. Change Driver "evdev" to Drive "mouse" and try again.

 No, it doesn't work.

 *Monkeh wrote:*   

> Just remove the device line. It's not required.

 Ok, it has worked just at the first reboot...but (I really can't understand why) this mess my keyboard configuration up: several keys where changed or simply not responding.

In other boots, the mouse wasn't work anymore.

This is my actual config:

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Mouse1"

    Driver     "mouse"

    Option     "Protocol" "auto-dev"

EndSection
```

...and it works well with gpm, but it doesn't work under X.

The same if i use the driver evdev...

----------

## canduc17

Solved with

```
emerge -vDNu world

emerge --depclean

revdep-rebuild
```

and with this xorg configuration:

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Mouse1"

    Driver     "mouse"

EndSection 
```

Now the mouse works perfectly. :Smile: 

Thaks everybody!

----------

